# Help!! with new born puppies



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a friend who has a german shephered female and she just had a litter 11 puppies and she didnt fed her pupps and most of them passed  and now 3 pupps left and he took them from her and we started bottle feeding
please any help and tips to make these babies survive


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You have to make sure they eat every 2 hours and that you keep them very warm right now. After you feed them, grab a slightly wet warm towel and rub their parts to provoke them to want to potty.


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Am already doing this , but what exaclty should i feed them?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

If you go to PetSmart, there is a milk replacement you can get. I would also consult the vet.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

When did they last eat!?
Are they being kept warm?


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

and they should poop everytime after feeding?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wipe very gently. We actually use baby wipes for that part.
Yes, often they do poop every time but not necessarily.

Do you have pet stores with PUPPY FORMULA ? Hartz makes some, I personally like JUST BORN puppy formula.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I've heard that fresh goats milk is good for puppies-someone please correct me if I'm wrong. That should be available in your area. Does your friend know anyone who has a nursing bitch who could "adopt" the puppies?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Goat's milk would be good for them, yes, better than many of the powders on the market. 
Here, you can buy goat's milk in stores.


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow. I had to re-read this post twice.
You have a heart of GOLD. Hat's off to you for undertaking this "mission"!
Keep us posted please!!!!


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

One puppy has diarrhia 
now they are one week , what should i do? i gave him amoxicillin and a diahrria med and rehydration solution


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Why amoxicillin? That can cause diarrhea.
Milk is all they should be having...


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

I searched alot online and i found that amoxicillin is good for bacterial diahrria 
can i put a cone to a one week puppy?
he bites himself and i think this is the reason for the diahrria


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Unless you know the cause of the diarrhea, I wouldn't give the puppy anything but milk, unless a vet checks the pup out and says otherwise. 
Good luck.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Do not put a cone on a week old pup. Don't give him any medicine without a vet's approval. You could kill him by giving his too much medicine. He bites himself? Since he has no teeth I don't see what harm he could do.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Mego i sent you a message, i can help with the puppies. where are yo in Egypt??


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

i sent you msg nitmare , with my facebook acount


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

update,,thx god 
HULK is 40 days now after alot of effort and tlc  ,,


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Good job! Thank you for saving those puppies!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Did one or all three puppies survive?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Good effort!


----------

